# Enviar por hyperterminal caracteres no imprimibles de un PC a otro



## pepechip (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola
Estoy comunicando por el Hyperterminal 2 ordenadores, pero no se como enviar los comandos no imprimibles que se encuentran en la tabla ASCII desde los numeros 0 hasta el 31. 
No quiero que el otro ordenador me muestre estos numeros, sino que me ejecute los comandos que estos representan.

un saludo


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 22, 2010)

El hyperterminal es un programa muy sencillo de visualizacion no creo que haga una buena emulacion de terminal a lo mucho Alt+(#de caracter) apareceria en el otro lado el equivalente en ascii (las caritas o el cuadrado) mejor con un mejor emulador de terminal usa el putty que es gratis y ya viene con soporte para conexiones seriales


----------



## pepechip (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola
Es que tengo un circuito con un microcontrolador, el cual tiene 4 entradas con optoacopladores reflexivos, y no funciona correctamente, entonces lo que quiero es conectarlo con un solo pin mediante RS232 al Hiperterminar, para que me valla diciendo en que parte del programa se encuentra y que valores tiene almacenados en algunas variables.

La rutina que utilizo solo tiene implemetado 2 comandos, asi que quiero probar con otro ordenador el resto de comandos para ver el efecto que produce.

Por cierto el microcontrolador pic 16f628 lo tengo conectado al puerto serie del ordenador con una unica resistencia de 1K. No utilizo ni el max232 ni transistores. Solo he tenido que modificar la rutina para invertir la señal de salida. 
Este modo de operar acoplando el pic con una sola resistencia al pc es posible que no funcione en todos los ordenadores, y ademas es mas sensible a interferencias, pero como solo es un arreglo provisional me sirve perfectamente.

Un saludo


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 22, 2010)

Haaa bueno si es asi mejor te envio un programita que uso y modifico para probar los puertos seriales para las impresoras de punto de venta epson tmu220 que son seriales asi que le envio los bytes directos, usa el enviar byte para enviar el byte (indicado por el # que dice a la par) al puerto que previamente has abierto con el boton open.
http://www.directoriodigital.com/sd/download/cif/comexample.zip


----------



## El nombre (Oct 24, 2010)

Ya lo comentaba yo:
http://bactering.blogspot.com/2010/09/hiper-terminal-y-el-problema-con-fbus.html

Tienes que enviarlos como lo hace el pic con %U. Es decir el 0x00 lo envias como 0x30 0x30. Es lo más sencillo usando el hiperteminal. Para enviar por serie envias tramas String. tienes que hacer lo mismo. Te aconsejo un programilla con un Memo en el cual metes lo que quieres enviar y lo envias. Al igual que para recibir.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Oct 24, 2010)

Gracias
Voy a probar. 

Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Oct 30, 2010)

También puedes probar con los minicom de Linux a Linux, o Linux a Windows para probar o simplemente hacerte un terminal uno mismo.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

Saludo.


----------

